# 40K Doubles Tournament Lincoln UK - 08/04/18



## Imps Gaming

Imps Gaming hosts a 40K doubles Tournament!
20 players; 3 Games; 1 Day! 

We are trying something different and team mates will be different for each game. 

Pack: https://www.dropbox.com/s/lw3aiiyx8xk5dbx/Shifting%20Loyalties%2040K.odt?dl=0

Tickets:https://www.imps-gaming.com/product/40k-battlebrothers-tournament-ticket-08-04-18/

Food will not be provided (Snacks and drink available in store).


----------

